# NT Only. Define "Douchebag"



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

Douchebag::dry: 
An overbearing, temperamental butt-hole who fails the departments of feels, of other perspectives, and of type 9 enneagram. (Not that you need uber type 9 to be non-douched, but yeah.) Also, a douchebag is characterized by extreme arrogance and social aloofness.


----------



## nanashi (Sep 15, 2013)

One who acts with the express purpose of hurting someone's feelings.

One who is willing to use neither their empathy, nor their sympathy, nor their reasoning, nor their morality.

And I think this last one goes without saying: Bullies of any kind.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Self-entitled and unwilling to accept personal accountability for their actions. 
Holds their own well-being and gratification above others, with little consideration for how it affects others.
Stubbornness when it comes to discussing different viewpoints. Not receptive to new perspectives beyond their own. 

Excessive pride and self-worth, with no observable efforts to become more self-aware of how they really are.

That, and people who don't laugh at my jokes. 
ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!
jk jk 
maybe


----------

